
Fifteen Years After Autism Panic, a Plague of Measles Erupts - jseliger
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323300004578555453881252798.html?mod=trending_now_3
======
paul_f
I didn't think the wsj had a paywall for incoming links. This is stupid. How
did this get voted so high?

~~~
JohnTHaller
Combination of people who already have access and people who use the 'search
for the headline on Google' trick before clicking the link.

~~~
mercutio2
This has never, not once, worked for me from an iOS device. With or without
cookies disabled. WSJ articles are always black holes to me.

------
fnordfnordfnord
Does anyone else find it incredible that one person[1] with a single study of
twelve patients could single-handedly cause such a shitstorm?

[1] There were twelve authors on the paper, but Wakefield seems to get the
lion's share of the credit/blame.

------
drcoopster
Subscribers only? I can't see the article.

~~~
bryanh
Just Google the article title and click the first link, they allow referrers.

~~~
mturmon
Does not work for me.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Use a different browser, and "reset" it before searching.

E.g. I normally browse using Firefox. To read this article, I switched to
Safari, and did "Reset Safari". Then I searched Google for the two words
"autism measles" (no quotes) and the WSJ article was the first link in the
News results.

The WSJ is a little trickier than some sites, in that they _try_ a little
harder to keep you from seeing the article via searching thru news if you've
previously clicked on the link.

Of course if they really wanted to prevent this, they could. E.g. I haven't
figured out a way to read FT articles without signing op for their "free"
membership, which gives me something like 8 articles a month.

Contrast with e.g. NY Times. Just browse with NoScript on, and clear cookies
between sessions, and you can click on as many stories as you want. YMMV.

------
some_guy_there
Does measles vaccine covers everyone who takes it, or do some people have to
rely on herd immunity?

